# 7.18 Offshore Report



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Ran 45 miles offshore Sunday. 
Snapper came up to 19 lbs
Released a 60 pound Amberjack
2 Kingfish
3 Vermillion Snapper 
Another fun trip with awesome people!


----------

